# Having fun with photos



## i_am_Lois (Mar 18, 2014)

I make an annual trip north to visit family. We always go to Chinatown for lunch. To get there we walk through an underground mall. One of the men's clothing stores keeps a mannequin near their doorway. Each year it's been a tradition for me to have my photo taken with the mannequin. There is much joking that he is my secret lover. He's been named 'Mall Man'. Family started saying "When are you coming up to see Mall Man?" And instead of saying "Is today the day we go to Chinatown?" they would say "When you seeing Mall Man?". It was fun. Then my last trip up there Mall Man was not there. Naturally I was made to pose looking devastated because Mall Man ran off with someone else. 

View attachment 6014
View attachment 6015
View attachment 6016
View attachment 6017
View attachment 6018


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

and I thought I was a ham, LOL!!  Great photos and great fun I'm sure, thanks for sharing these Lois!! Denise


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2014)

That was fun, Lois.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2014)

Too funny Lois, thanks for the laughs! :hair:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_We had a guy on our Sunrise show  i think it was he goes down to a particular store once a week and dresses the same as the male model and they take photos, the store allows him to use the clothes_


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

Haaa! Looks like you were getting up close and personal there with Mall Man. I hope there isn't a Mrs. Mall Man lurking about Lois!raying:


----------

